# Tecumseh Centura LE vertical 6 HP manuals?



## rogrjensen (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a inherited pressure washer with a Tecumseh Centura 6 HP (Model # 120361564B) that is partially assembled. Does anyone have access to service manuals for these? THANK YOU, Roger [email protected]


----------

